# Brooks Brothers Red Fleece and How It Fits



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm feeling tempted to get a Brooks Brothers Red Fleece shirt or sweater. I understand that Red Fleece items are really slim-fitting. Just how slim are we talking, though? I mean, slim fit in other BB shirts is closer to what others would call "regular fit," and what BB calls "regular fit" is more tent-like. Is Red Fleece even MORE slim, though? I wear a Large in button-down shirts and sweaters (which are always regular fit with the exception of a few slim-fit BB -- non-Red Fleece -- items). What size do you think would be appropriate? XL? XXL? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

The fit is roughly equivalent to the extra slim fit (now 'Milano' fit) from the mainline. The detailing on shirts and jackets leans trendier too (smaller collars, slimmer lapels, higher armholes). Hard to say if you should size up or not, but it'll be slimmer than your main line OCBDs. Could always order both sizes and send back the one that doesn't fit...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I only own a Red Fleece sweater, but I was surprised as I would call it slim but definitely not skinny (I thought it would be tighter and was happy it wasn't). The problem with sizing up is it can throw the other proportions off - sleeve and body length. 

If you like a slim, but not skinny fit, I think Red Fleece would work. Another reference point is that my Red Fleece sweater is not as slim fitting as my J.Crew sweaters (which have bordered on skinny the last few years).


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the fit of the red fleece line, but don't care for the tendency to putting the visible logo on everything.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

These are my two BB RF Shetlands:




both are size small, I have a 37" chest/14.5" neck and wear 34" sleeves. I like my clothes slimmer fitting, and I love the way these fit. The logo isn't very noticeable since it's the same color as the sweater, though it does show up more on the red one.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I own the grey one and the tone-on-tone logo all but disappears.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Also not a fan of the logos. The red Shetland logo seems particularly conspicuous. But they have some nice colors. They have some nice seasonal shirts in seersucker and madras. Pretty slim fitting: I wear a large in their sport shirts with 16/34/41 measurements.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

With shirts -- sizing up might not be a bad idea unless you really enjoy "extra slim fit". I am normally a "M" (in slim, not extra slim) but went for a large with a certain red-fleece oxford and the fit is quite good on me. - very much like a regular 15.5 34-35 slim fit shirt. 

The main issue seems to be it is hard to predict how anything red fleece will fit without trying it- as they don't break it down into the 4 main fits that the main line offers. 


I have not bought more of their chinos due to them being way too skinny...


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a pair of chinos and they are quite slim. I sized up one size which helped.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Just so y'all know, I went ahead and ordered 2 BB Red Fleece Shetland sweaters, and they arrived the other day. I sized up one size, and they fit great! I'm actually wearing one of them in my most recent WAYWT post here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1670870#post1670870


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dave said:


> Just so y'all know, I went ahead and ordered 2 BB Red Fleece Shetland sweaters, and they arrived the other day. I sized up one size, and they fit great! I'm actually wearing one of them in my most recent WAYWT post here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1670870#post1670870


Awesome - glad it worked out. I really like mine (and bought a second one for that reason).


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave said:


> Just so y'all know, I went ahead and ordered 2 BB Red Fleece Shetland sweaters, and they arrived the other day. I sized up one size, and they fit great! I'm actually wearing one of them in my most recent WAYWT post here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1670870#post1670870


That's a great shirt! I need one with that pattern and color.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Jman9599 said:


> That's a great shirt! I need one with that pattern and color.


Thank you!


----------

